# HUAWEI Smart AXMT882 mode and SonicWALL



## denisianev (Oct 11, 2007)

My laptop is Windows XP with Talk Talk broadband and HUAWEI Smart AXMT882 mode. The internet connection is working fine but whenever I try to VPN my computer at work via SonicWALL the virtual IP address is not obtained.
I know this has something to do with the security and firewall. I’ve changed few settings and so on but so far with no luck.

Does any body else has experienced similar problem and fond a solution or have an idea what I’m doing wrong? 

Thank you very much for your time and help in advance.


----------

